# here is to beer!



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ever wonder how it was made? how to correctly poor a beer? want good beer quotes? and tons more

here is an awesome web site!
clicky


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

Cheers!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Kippis!

Atl


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Apparently I know it all:al


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

Great link.

Its only 10 in the morning on St. Patty's day and I'm getting thirsty.

:al


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Just tried my 1st Sierra Nevada IPA


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Amen...that site is my graceland


----------

